# Can plastic fuel tank be used on a steel tank model?



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

624 fuel tank question.

Can plastic fuel tank be used on a steel fuel tank model?


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

What brand of engine? The Tecumseh Snow King plastic tanks are pretty adaptable to a lot of different engines.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

bcjm
Welcome to the forum. You can use a plastic tank as long as it can be secured firmly and safely in place. Has to be high enough mount to gravity feed to the carb. MH


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

I am sorry I should be more clear. Can a Yamaha 624 plastic fuel tank be used to replace a steel fuel tank on a 624?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum BCJM



Yes it can if the conditions in the above post are met.


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

Is it a straight swap or modification is needed?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome bcjm
Sometimes we fail to note the category (Yamaha) a post is made in.
I think the tanks on these went from steel, to plastic, then back to steel. I seem to remember reading that there were issues with the plastic cracking/leaking. On the fan site.
What is the issue with your metal tank?
I had an early metal tank unit (3 speed) that I successfully de-rusted and sealed with POR-15.
edit: link to search of plastic tank issues;
http://yamaha-snowblower-fan-club.plastic


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

When I first got mine I wanted to make sure I could get it to run before I invested a bunch of time on the tank. I rebuilt the carb first. Here is a photo with a temporary mower tank to make sure it was ok to proceed. If anyone has a plastic tank, perhaps they will be able to tell you if this tank mount (the steel piece, not the bungee) is the same.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a Yamaha YS624T with metal tank (3 speed transmission), but unfortunately the engine is partially apart so I could not try a plastic tank on it because I have a few Yamahas with plastic tank. I would think that it would be compatible but it may need a few brackets. I will post some pics later or tomorrow since I have the plastic tank out of one of my YS624.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Going by dbert picture (unit with original metal tank), you'll definitely need a few parts to make it work. 
There are 4 places where the mounting pins of the plastic tank fit. one at the left of the spark plug, one at the right of it on a independent bracket, and 2 on a bracket that is bolted to the fan shroud. See pictures (you may be able to identify the rubber grommets where the pins fit.
Here are the pics I have for now, possibly later or tomorrow I will take a few pics with the fan shroud and the right side bracket installed.


----------

